# TOLEDO, OH: 6 yr old B&T Boy Needs New Home!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*There is an ad on Craigslist for a 6 yr old male GSD that the owner is rehoming because she is moving out of state. I went to meet him yesterday for potential placement in a Michigan rescue, but the rescue can't take him until after Thanksgiving, and she is planning on leaving before then so is looking into other options (yes I know it's only 3 days away!)*

*He is a super nice dog. Very friendly and loves to play. He is an active 6 yr old boy, housebroken, neutered, loves kids and gets along well with other dogs. He came right up to me and nuzzled my hand yesterday - he's just a great dog. He has not had his rabies vaccine this year and has not been on HW preventative this year. I wish I could've taken him right then from her, but the rescue couldn't accomodate him until at least after Thanksgiving and I definitely have nowhere to keep him until then!*

*He looks sad on his first Craigslist photo. He is chained, but not to the doghouse. He is just on a chain in the backyard as there is no fence. The doghouse itself is very nice - shingled roof and large. He is an indoor/outdoor dog - he is not kept outside all the time.*

*Here is his Craigslist ad and I also have more photos of him at home that I took yesterday that I can post this evening if anyone wants to see them. If the link doesn't work, she probably took the ad down and hopefully has found a place for him.*

GERMAN SHEPARD


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, I think I'm going to cry


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there anyone who can foster this boy until the rescue can transport him?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*As long as the owner follows through and takes him, this dog is being dropped off at the vet today for boarding and will be transported to rescue this Saturday. Thankfully!!! *


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

How is he doing, any leads? I never understand how some people can just leave their pets because things change for them. If it was hire child would they drop them off at a youth home? When I was young we had two dogs and lost our home. We did what we had to do to find a place that we could keep them with us. He'll. even sold my drums so we could use that money for seven months of dog food and supplies.. Maybe it's just me but I treat my pets as family and as I know my dogs would never turn away from me I can't for them...
Hope she dose go out of her way a bit to help her own dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ltleo said:


> I never understand how some people can just leave their pets because things change for them. If it was hire child would they drop them off at a youth home?


Some can, and do, abandon their children when things change for them. Even famous people such as Ryan O'neal.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

What makes me mad is how it says "small rehoming fee". First, your abandoning your pet that you've had for however long. And now your trying to make a few bucks off of them? Shameful. No excuses. I wish I was a little closer.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

scarmack said:


> What makes me mad is how it says "small rehoming fee". First, your abandoning your pet that you've had for however long. And now your trying to make a few bucks off of them? Shameful. No excuses. I wish I was a little closer.


^^^ Right?! This makes me so angry and sad. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

This dog is finally safe and warm at a local vet clinic where he is being boarded until transport on Saturday.


----------



## REDorsey (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is he going for rescue?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Where is he going for rescue?


He's going to Southwest Michigan GSD Rescue


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

scarmack said:


> What makes me mad is how it says "small rehoming fee". First, your abandoning your pet that you've had for however long. And now your trying to make a few bucks off of them? Shameful. No excuses. I wish I was a little closer.


Maybe they asked for a rehoming fee to deter the sketchy element. Glad he is ok. Almost to sad to read about rescues when I know I can't take any in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Curtis said:


> Maybe they asked for a rehoming fee to deter the sketchy element. Glad he is ok. Almost to sad to read about rescues when I know I can't take any in.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's very true. I don't know the story. I just think it would be wrong to try and off your pet and try to make a profit off of it. But there could be many other legitimate reasons. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree. The well being of the dog should be the primary concern. Profiteering would be scornful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

